# C. S. FORESTER - Skippers Standing Instructions



## tridentport

SKIPPERS STANDING INSTRUCTIONS issued by
UK TRAWLERS' MUTUAL INSURANCE COMPANY LIMITED
(stamped September 1977)

1. SKIPPER'S RESPONSIBILITIES
2. ABSENCE FROM VESSEL
3. COLLISION AND STRANDING
4. REPORTING OF DAMAGE
5. POSITION REPORTING
6. ACCIDENT REPORTING
7. ACCIDENT PREVENTION
8. DECK LOG
9. RADIO LOGS
10. DRUNKENNESS ON BOARD
11. ISSUE TO CREW OF BONDED LIQUOR
12. MEDICAL EQUIPMENT
13. FIRE DRILL
14. LIFERAFT DRILL AND LIFEBOAT DRILL
15. CLASS "C" BOATS
16. INFLATABLE BOATS
17. PORTABLE SURVIVAL RADIOS
18. STABILITY
19. ICING UP OF TRAWLERS
20. FREEING PORTS
21. BRIDGE WATCHKEEPING
22. ENGINE ROOM WATCHKEEPING
23. LOOKOUTS
24. CONDUCT IN FOG
25. GYRO COMPASS WARMING UP TIME
26. USE OF AUTOMATIC STEERING AND GYRO TILLER PILOT
27. CHARTS
28. RADAR
29. HEAVY WEATHER
30. DAMAGE FROM ICE
31. LIAISON WITH ENGINE ROOM STAFF
32. WARNING TO ENGINE ROOM
33. READINESS FOR ANCHORING
34. ANCHOR WATCH
35. PILOT LADDERS
36. VESSEL'S SPEED AND CONDUCT IN CONFINED WATERS
37. EFFECTS OF TIDE OR CURRENT
38. PASSENGERS
39. UNAUTHORISED BOARDING
40. REPATRIATION
41. EXPLOSIVES PICKED UP AT SEA
42. NORWEGIAN FJORDS
43. LIFELINES
44. PILOTS
45. FIRE AND INTEGRITY ROUNDS

Introduction
This booklet "Skippers Standing Instructions" is issued with the authority of the Managing Directors of the Trawler Owning Companies concerned. It contains information on matters of particular importance to Skippers and their Deck and Engineer officers. A Skipper's circular book will also be kept on board and will contain supplementary instructions and information of a more temporary nature such as navigational warnings and advice on facilities for our insured vessels.
Skippers must sign as having read and understood "Skippers Standing Instructions" in the presence of their Owners. A second copy of these Instructions will be put on board each vessel and Skippers are responsible for sighting it before each trip.
Amendments to these instructions will be issued as and when necessary. Skippers will be required to sign as having read and understood amend*ments in the presence of their Owners as soon after the amendment has been issued as is practicable.
1.	SKIPPER'S RESPONSIBILITIES
Skippers must understand that they are at all times responsible for the safe handling, navigation and management of the vessels put in their care by their Owners, and that they may be called to account for any mis*management or misdemeanours on their own account or that of their crew.
They must give every facility to their Deck and Engineer officers to read Circular Letters, "M" notices, Instructions from Owners and/or the Insurance Company which may concern them and for Deck officers to have access to charts, Navigation Books and Equipment. Skippers and their officers must be fully familiar with the contents of this booklet "Skippers Standing Instructions", and IMCO booklet "Operational Guidance Relating to Navigational Watchkeeping".
2.	ABSENCE FROM VESSEL
The Skipper and Mate must never be absent from the vessel at the same time except in emergency.
The Chief Engineer and 2nd. Engineer must never be absent from the vessel at the same time.
A trawler skipper may only leave his vessel while at sea in cir***stances of real emergency.
3.	COLLISION AND STRANDING
Skippers whose vessels are damaged by collision or stranding or by any other mischance must notify their owners immediately and the nearest Insurance Company agent should also be informed.
Skippers must use every endeavour to save their vessel in the event of serious damage. When possible they should first seek assistance from another vessel insured in U.K. Trawlers Mutual. Likewise Skippers of our insured vessels are responsible for offering immediate assistance to any vessel insured with the Company which may be in distress. A list of all vessels insured with U.K. Trawlers Mutual is carried on board.
4.	REPORTING OF DAMAGE
All incidents which may have caused damage, however slight, to their vessels or to other vessels, navigational marks, jetties or to any property ashore or afloat must be reported by Skippers to their owners immediately after the incident and in full at the end of the trip for onward transmission to the Insurance Company. This is necessary to allow prompt investigation of claims which may otherwise become exaggerated.
5.	POSITION REPORTING
Skippers are personally responsible that the position reports required by their Owners are despatched at the proper time. Should a vessel have trouble in reporting direct, every effort must be made to report through another vessel. In the event of protracted radio failure, skippers must proceed in for radio repairs unless the twenty four hours reporting schedule can be kept going by other means.
Skippers must realise that overdue action will be taken by the Coastguard service unless they comply with this procedure and, quite apart from the inconvenience caused and the risk of disciplinary action, wives and relatives of those on board will be faced with unnecessary anxiety and distress.
6.	ACCIDENT REPORTING
Skippers are responsible that all accidents to personnel occurring on board are recorded on the accident report forms provided and that the forms are returned to their Owners at the end of each trip. It is most important that the accident report forms are completed properly and, in particular, whether or not the man was incapacitated or was able to continue working after treatment.
7.	ACCIDENT PREVENTION
It is of great importance to the Industry that the accident rate in trawlers should be reduced and Skippers have a direct responsibility in this matter. They must ensure that the various recommendations and instruc*tions issued by the Department of Trade and other authorities for the safety of fishermen are complied with to the best of their ability, and they should encourage their officers to do likewise. Not only do Skippers have a moral and legal responsibility for the safety and well being of their crew but, by cutting down the accident rate, they can reduce substantially the cost of accident claims to their Owners.
8. DECK LOG
The Insurance Company provides deck log books, and these must be fully written up in accordance with the instructions inside the front cover at the end of every watch. These Log Books are very important to Owners, Skippers and the Insurance Company when any points of law occur as they are likely to be called for in evidence.
All incidents occurring during the trip (including incidents on the fishing grounds) such as casualties to vessels however slight, or losses of gear, breakdowns or damage to property must be fully written up immediately after the incident giving times, positions, compass heading, engine and wheel movements and any other relevant data.
9. RADIO LOGS
Radio logs are provided by the Department of Trade. These are normally kept by the Radio Officer but, during his periods off watch, a listening watch must be kept on the bridge by the officer of the watch on 2182 kc.'s. and he must sign and complete the log at the end of each watch.
Radio entertainment broadcasts should only be permitted where special equipment is carried for their reception and where the safety of the vessel cannot be affected.
10. DRUNKENNESS ON BOARD
Many accidents to crew members and also much damage to vessels have been caused in the past through the practice of taking on board liquor for consumption during the early part of the trip. Skippers must realise that by knowingly allowing this practice to continue they are taking on them*selves the responsibility for what may happen later. It is far better to deal with such situations before the vessel leaves the dock and Skippers should inform their Owner's representatives when they suspect that drink is being smuggled on board so that immediate action can be taken to confiscate it.
11.	ISSUE TO CREW OF BONDED LIQUOR
The spirits and beer provided on board are for consumption by the crew throughout the trip and Skippers should only issue drink in small quantities in order to avoid the misuse of alcohol which has, in the past, led to serious accidents and loss of life. Beer should be issued 2 or 3 cans at a time and spirits by the tot and never by the bottle.
Purchase of stocks of spirits or beer at foreign ports is strictly against the Rules of this Company.
Skippers who deliberately ignore this warning must expect disciplinary measures to be taken.
12.	MEDICAL EQUIPMENT
The care and maintenance of Medical stores supplied on board is the Skipper's personal responsibility, as is the custody of the poison cabinet. Replenishment of these stores must be indented for immediately on a vessel's return to dock with an explanation for the use of any of the drugs.
Crew health is in the hands of the Skipper, and he should remember that entries in the Official Log Book must be made in cases of every serious illness, including the use of any drugs, every injury and/or death. Neil Robertson stretchers are supplied to all vessels, and they must be properly stowed and well maintained and ready for use.
13.	FIRE DRILL
It is imperative for the safety of crews that Skippers see that Fire drill is carried out at the proper intervals and in accordance with the Department of Trade requirements. Details are to be recorded in the Official Log Book and in the Deck Log.
14.	LIFERAFT DRILL AND LIFEBOAT DRILL
The Insurance Company requires that Liferaft drills should be carried out periodically. The crew must be mustered at their particular life-raft wearing lifejackets and the Skipper is responsible that all hands under*stand the release, handling and working of the liferafts, and the proper wearing of lifejackets. Liferaft drill should be carried out as early in each trip as is practicable and an entry made in the deck log.
When Lifeboats are carried as opposed to Class "C" boats, the Department of Trade regulations concerning Lifeboat drill should be fully complied with and entries made in the official log.
15.	CLASS "C" BOATS
Skippers must see that when these boats are launched a maximum of two men only are in the boat. The davits and slings are not designed for a greater load than the boat, its gear and two men.
16. INFLATABLE BOATS
These boats are provided as working boats, though they can, in fine weather, make a very great contribution to lifesaving, especially when a man falls overboard. It is the Skipper's responsibility to see that these boats are kept properly inflated and protected from the weather. During fishing operations they should be ready for immediate launching.
17.	PORTABLE SURVIVAL RADIOS
These are supplied to each vessel and the Skipper should nominate a crew member to muster with each set at liferaft drills.
18.	STABILITY
Skippers should study the stability data put aboard their vessels and must know the critical stability conditions to which their vessel may be subject and the action that may be necessary when the vessel is approaching such conditions. In particular, they must be aware of the likely effect of a build up of ice on the vessel.
19.	ICING UP OF TRAWLERS
Skippers must be constantly on guard against the dangers of allowing ice to ac***ulate on board. IT MUST ALWAYS BE REMOVED IMMEDIATELY. If a Skipper is unable to keep pace with a build up of ice or if he is in any doubt as to whether severe icing conditions are likely to con*tinue he must seek shelter or head for warmer waters. On such occasions Skippers must take early action in order to avoid the hazards of turning a heavily iced up vessel across or down wind. All gear and equipment not immediately required must be stowed away; nothing should be left lashed to the rigging which may assist in building up of ice; derricks should be lowered into crutches. Icing is most likely to occur when the vessel is steaming full into the wind. In such cir***stances speed should be reduced. When dodging in severe icing conditions speed should be kept to a minimum consistent with maintaining steerage way. On no account must Skippers attempt the northerly passage along the Iceland coast during such conditions. On the North West coast of Iceland, Skippers are advised to use Dyrafjord for shelter from Northerly gales, rather than Isafjord. Further advice on ice ac***ulation can be obtained from the "Arctic Pilot".
20.	FREEING PORTS
Skippers must ensure that freeing ports are kept clear of obstruc*tions and are operating properly at all times. In vessels with lockable type freeing ports forward which it is necessary to keep closed during fishing operations, it is the skipper's personal responsibility to see that such ports are locked open securely as soon as the fishing operation permits and that (hey remain locked open until it becomes necessary to close them again for fishing.
21.	BRIDGE WATCHKEEPING
Only the Skipper or Mate may take charge of a watch on the bridge when the vessel is at sea in confined or restricted waters.
The officers who have been signed on as 2nd Mate or Junior Officer in Freezers, or as Boatswain (or equivalent) in freshers, may keep a watch in open waters, but Skippers must ensure that they fully understand their duties and must leave orders to be called immediately should an emer*gency arise.
Under no cir***stances may any person not holding a Department of Trade or local Certificate of Competency be left in charge of the bridge either at sea or in harbour.
When changing watches, the officer handing over the watch must give his relief all the relevant information which should include:
1. Vessel's Course and Speed.
2. Vessel's position.
3. Special instructions left by the Skipper.
4. Vessels which are in sight and how their bearings are altering.
5. Landmarks or seamarks which are in sight.
6. Which lights or signals are being shown.
7. Which navigational aids are in use.
8. State of weather and that expected.
9. Chart in use and those to be used are readily available.
The officer taking over the watch should check on the previous infor*mation and in addition:-
1. See that the course being steered by the helmsman, or auto*matic pilot is correct.
2. Check that the look-out is aware of the characteristics of any landmarks or seamarks which are expected to be sighted.
22.	ENGINE ROOM WATCHKEEPING
Only competent officers are permitted to take charge of a watch in the Engine Room. In vessels operating out of Fleetwood, Grimsby or Hull they must be officers holding a Chief or 2nd Engineer's Insurance certifi*cate or permit appropriate to the type of main machinery. In vessels operating out of other ports they must hold a local certificate of competency.
23.	LOOKOUTS
In addition to the Officer of the Watch a separate lookout must be posted at all times when steaming and in poor visibility, so that the officer of the watch may give his full attention to the navigation and handling of the vessel. In this context steaming includes those periods during fishing operations when the gear is inboard.
The above instruction does not excuse the officer of the watch in any way for failing to keep a proper lookout when fishing and Skippers are reminded that Rule 5 of the Collision Regulations 1972 makes it mandatory to maintain a proper lookout at all times by sight and hearing as well as by all available means appropriate in the prevailing cir***stances and conditions.
In fog or reduced visibility a second lookout should be posted, preferably on the whaleback, but in inclement weather this man may carry out his duty on the bridge.
24.	CONDUCT IN FOG
When a vessel encounters fog the following routine should immediately be adopted:-
Reduce speed and start sounding the appropriate fog signal.
Call the Skipper.
Station extra lookout—forward, if possible.
Switch on Radar and Echo Sounder.
In shoal waters get an anchor ready for letting go. When visibility closes in slowly or when a fog bank can be recognised at a distance, radar should always be switched on well in advance so that any vessels already in the fog bank may be plotted beforehand.
When navigating in tidal waters in fog, Skippers must remember that the set of the tide will have a considerable effect on the movement of the vessel which should be proceeding at slow speed. Great care must be taken in such cir***stances to avoid collision with riders and navigational marks. Alterations of course must be made very early to combat the effect of the tide. When in any doubt Skippers should anchor their vessels rather than risk collision in a congested area.
25.	GYRO COMPASS, WARMING UP TIME
Skippers must know the recommended warming up time of the gyro compass and must never use the gyro until it has settled. This includes the use of the automatic steering and tiller pilot modes. Normally, it is recommended that a warming up period of 6 hours should be allowed.
26.	USE OF AUTOMATIC STEERING AND GYRO TILLER PILOT
The automatic steering mode of the gyro compass is never to be used in confined waters or in conditions of reduced visibility or when operating in close proximity to other vessels. The use of the tiller pilot mode is not recommended in such cir***stances, but if used it must be operated by a competent helmsman and not by the Skipper or the Officer of the watch. In many vessels it is not possible for a helmsman using the tiller pilot to check the gyro heading against the magnetic heading of the vessel and it is the responsibility of the Skipper to ensure that the headings are com*pared at frequent intervals by the Officer of the watch.
Manual steering from the normal steering position should be used whenever cir***stances are likely to require the full attention of the Skipper or the Officer of the watch and the changeover from automatic to manual must be made in good time.
27.	CHARTS
Small scale Admiralty Charts covering large areas are of use only in planning voyages. Navigation and plotting of vessels' positions must only be undertaken on large scale Admiralty Charts or Foreign Government Charts appropriate to the area. Fishing and Commercial Charts should be used for reference purposes only. Vessels' positions must be checked regularly by any means available and large scale charts have the detailed information required for this. Positions must be plotted on the chart with the time and depending on the area, the log reading, written in pencil alongside. Such information should be written into the Deck Log at least once every watch and whenever passing major features.
28.	RADAR
Radar is an invaluable aid to navigation, and as such should be used by Skippers and Watchkeeping Officers to supplement the information offered on Charts, but they must never neglect to fix the position of their vessel by visual means where practicable, to check the characteristics of shore lights or other visual navigational marks, or to make proper use of soundings. It is of great value to allow less experienced watchkeeping officers the use of radar in clear weather so that they may gain experience in reading the Radar Screen and comparing it with what they see.
29.	HEAVY WEATHER
Skippers must not drive their vessels into heavy weather. Severe damage from heavy seas may result in ruptured superstructures, broken ports and bottom damage, which will increase the danger to crew and vessel. If speed is reduced under these cir***stances, the vessel will ride easier and will maintain a higher average speed in so doing.
30.	DAMAGE FROM ICE
Skippers must ensure that, when navigating in waters where ice may be encountered, especially during periods of darkness or low visibility, the vessel's speed is slow enough to allow avoiding action to be taken when low or flat ice, not always readily detected by Radar, is encountered. Reck*less navigation under these cir***stances will give rise to enquiry into their conduct where damage results.
31.	LIAISON WITH ENGINE ROOM STAFF
Co-operation with the Engine Room Staff is vital at all times especially when a change of plan in any way causes a departure from routine. Skippers must ensure that the Engine Room is properly manned before ordering Engine movements and must give adequate warning of proposed movements.
It is also in***bent on the Chief Engineer to co-operate fully with the Skipper, and to keep him informed regularly about mechanical defects, the state of bunkers, fresh water, lubricating oil, etc.
32.	WARNING TO ENGINE ROOM
The engine room staff must be warned before a vessel enters confined waters. After working the engines ahead for a long period, it is a sensible precaution before coming alongside to make sure that they can be put to astern before they are actually required to work astern.
33.	READINESS FOR ANCHORING
Anchors and chain cables must always be ready for letting go i.e., on the brake only, with the anchor eased out of the hawse pipe when in shoal waters, on entering any anchorage or in any congested shipping area. Only when vessels are finally clear of such areas should they be properly secured for sea. Riding at anchor by trawl warps should only be attempted in an emergency.
34.	ANCHOR WATCH
A proper Anchor Watch must be maintained in the regular manner of sea watches when a vessel is at anchor, and careful checking of anchor bearings or recognisable marks must be carried out and entered in the deck log book.
35.	PILOT LADDERS
Skippers must ensure that a safe and serviceable Pilot Ladder is available on board at all times and that it is provided for the embarking or disembarking of pilots.
36.	SHIP'S SPEED AND CONDUCT IN CONFINED WATERS
When navigating in confined waters Skippers must proceed at moderate speed, particularly when passing new construction. During pas*sage of a channel or estuary Skippers are responsible that they keep on the proper side of the channel, that a wide berth is given to the overtaken vessel when overtaking and that, when meeting other vessels the Skipper's intentions are clearly seen to have been understood. Use of the whistle or siren must not be neglected until it is too late.
37.	EFFECTS OF TIDE OR CURRENT
The effects of tide or current must be checked when navigating in confined waters. The strength and direction of the tide can be readily gauged from the buoys and vessels anchored in a channel. When a strong tide or current is flowing, very early avoiding action must always be taken to prevent damage to vessels at anchor and to buoys and light floats. Helms*men should never be allowed to steer by marks ashore or afloat, as this method will not reveal the effect of tide or current. Compass courses should always be ordered.
38.	PASSENGERS
No passengers may be carried in our insured vessels without express permission in writing, from the Owners through the Insurance Company. Firm's personnel and contractor's personnel are not "passengers" in this context.
39.	UNAUTHORISED BOARDING
Skippers must not allow unauthorised persons to board their vessels on arrival alongside. In particular, the practice of allowing young children to climb or be handed on board is likely to have tragic consequences at some time and, in the absence of any proper access to the vessel, will almost certainly lead to a common law claim.
40.	REPATRIATION
Skippers should do all they can to assist Agents in bringing back to the United Kingdom trawlermen who have been hospitalised abroad and are awaiting repatriation.
41.	EXPLOSIVES PICKED UP AT SEA
Mines, torpedoes, depth charges, bombs and other explosive missiles are sometimes picked up in trawls, often in waters comparatively distant from the United Kingdom. Explosive weapons may still be dangerous even if they have been in the water for many years and guidance is given in dealing with them in the Annual Summary of Notices to Mariners, No. 5.
42.	NORWEGIAN FJORDS
Passage through the Fjords south of West fjord is prohibited except by permission of the Insurance Company. Information on use of the Norwegian fjords North of West Fjord is contained in the Skipper's circular book.
43.	LIFE LINES
Life lines are provided in all vessels and these must be rigged on all occasions when vessels are steaming or fishing so long as they do not interfere with fishing operations.
44.	PILOTS
Skippers are fully responsible for the safe navigation, manoeuvring and berthing of their vessel when a Pilot is on board either compulsorily or otherwise.
The Pilots function is that of adviser only, and he cannot be held to blame in the event of damage being caused. It must be appreciated that he is unaware of how a vessel handles, and how engines respond to various telegraph orders.
We emphasise that the Skipper is in charge of his vessel at all times, and must, therefore, be held responsible in the event of a casualty.
45.	FIRE AND INTEGRITY ROUNDS
Fire and integrity rounds are to be carried out once every hour while the crew are on board both at sea and in port. A thorough inspection of the vessel is to be carried out including the accommodation, service spaces and in freezer trawlers the factory space to ensure that there are no fire hazards and to ensure the general seaworthiness of the vessel.
On completion an entry is to be made in the Deck Log and initialled by the crew member carrying out the rounds and by the Officer of the Watch.


----------



## david freeman

Happy New year to you. Interesting bit of paper work you have recovered. Did you see or ever obtain a copy of the UK TRawlers Mutual Insurance list of vessels as covered by their association. I should image it would make interesting reading as a historical do***ent for the time you quoted for the Masters Instructions, for this Newington Trawler.
Many an alledged 'tea party' may have taken place from the leaving of St Andrews Dock to the fishing Grounds? Who can say: It was a hard life in the Hull Trawlwers especially the side winders? And this is true for any of the deep water trawlers sailing out of British waters. I do not remember dates but the 'Islandic COD Wars' were around the late 60's 70's and this made life miserable, even for the mother ships who had to remain on station on the 'grounds' without the benifit of a fishing bonus, on returning back to hull.
Factory ships went futher afield from Northen Norway:the Berrents sea and around the cost of Greenland-(Some 3-4 months voyage?). later in the 70's some of the Hull Trawlers went fishing off the Falklands, South Africa, and Australia-looking for fish to market in the local area and also to send back as frozen filletted fish to the UK. (Marrs and BUT plus Boyd Line? may have had a go at these adventures?)


----------



## tridentport

And a Happy New Year to you David.
Unfortunately my only link with fishing boats came in 1993 when the Icelandic trawlers Solbakur (ex C.S. Forester) and Stapavik arrived in Belfast for demolition. 
The above do***ent, in a hardback cover, was recovered from the Solbakur - along with a few other items (inluding a copy of a Mills and Boon novel in Icelandic - long since dumped).
If you or any other members know of a Hull-based fishing museum, I would be only too glad to send it to them.
Best wishes, Alan.


----------



## K urgess

This is the best place to contact, Alan.
http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/portal/page?_pageid=221,95619&_dad=portal&_schema=PORTAL
The Curator is Arthur Credland and that sort of thing is usually handled by him. He's been very helpful to me in the past and will gladly tell you if he has copies of it already.
They are closely tied in with the Hull archives.
Arthur's email address is on this page -
http://www.hullcc.gov.uk/portal/pag...&p_display_mode=Listing&p_option=DisplayEvent
Cheers
Kris


----------



## tridentport

Thanks Kris. I'll contact Arthur Credland and see what he says. Will post any news here.
Cheers, Alan.


----------



## tridentport

Kris,
Its two weeks since I emailed Arthur Credland. No response - perhaps, as you suggested, he already has a copy.
Any ideas? 
Regards, Alan.


----------



## stand

Arthur Credland retired as Keeper of Maritime History, Hull Museums in December 2008. That will explain why there is no reply. Adam Fowler, Chair, STAND, Hull's fishing heritage organisation.


----------



## K urgess

Thanks for that, Adam and welcome aboard.
Do you have any idea who the new contact is?


----------



## tridentport

Thanks for the update. Just a pity the museum hadn't monitored his email address. The Standing Instructions have since found a new home in Hull.
Regards, Alan.


----------



## K urgess

Thanks for your update, Alan.
I'm sure you've found a worthy home for them.


----------



## tridentport

Yes Chris its gone to a good home - one dedicated to Hull trawlers.
Thanks for your help, Alan


----------



## sam2182sw

LOOKING FOR PHOTOS THAT WHERE ON HERE SOME TIME AGO OF THE c.s.forester sam


----------

